# pray for nismo



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i went to a party tonight i left nismo in hes crate for 5 hours.
got home, he has hives like no other, swollen lip, now he has a gray mass on his lip, shaking pretty bad, 104.4 temp and wont walk around.
his fur is raised up and he just looks pissed off.
i came home all sorts of drunk, but down a lot of water and ended up having someone give me a ride to the ER vet. they thought it was an allergic reaction at first but then thought it wasnt. they prescribed clavamox. i have to take his temp here in about 2.5 hours again.
i feel so bad that i went out tonight and partied and came home to him feeling terrible. im not into partying at all but it was friends bday bash so i went for about 4 hrs and came home to this.
uggghhhh 
please pray for nismo


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no, I'll be prayin for Nis tonight for sure. Both the boys will keep their paws crossed for him. Keep us updated all they best wishes and prayers comin your way guys.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Oh no, I'll be prayin for Nis tonight for sure. Both the boys will keep their paws crossed for him. Keep us updated all they best wishes and prayers comin your way guys.


thank you we appreciate it!
wtf are you doing up this late lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> thank you we appreciate it!
> wtf are you doing up this late lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I'm always up this late  gotta go to bed soon though.
Take care and again all the best to Nismo.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

How is he? What do they think is causing it? What did they test for?

Hugs and prayers!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

It sounds like he got bit by something. I hope all is well.
SAO


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hope he gets better


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

yea i agree, sounds like he got bit by somthing. ill pray for him dude, dont feel guilty, coulda happend to anybody. one time bam got all swollen up, like his cheeks and got like bumps/hives everywhere while i was at the beach with him. i called my vet and they told me just to give him some benadryl and he was fine the next day. slept alot tho


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Aweeeee...hope he gets well soon!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

So how is he this morning?? I hope he is doing better. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

so how is he doing? Better I hope...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Poor Niz I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Any news?????


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

How's Nis?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Hope Niz is doing better , don't feel bad , things like this happen whether or not we're there. Can't fault people or yourself for having a life.
Sending love and prayers to Niz ...


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

awww =[ i hope he gets better. and dont take it hard its not your fault,


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh no! I hope he's feeling better!
Don't be so hard on yourself, everyone has to get out and have a little fun sometimes!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Good luck to you guys.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Hope Nismo is feeling better, its not your fault dont feel bad. I came home one day from work and Enzo **** and pissed all over his crate because he wasnt feeling well and also licked his nose raw to where it scabbed


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Nismo get better real soon! Any updates on him??? How is he doing? 
Its not your fault dont beat yourself up.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hows my Nizzy doin? I hope every thing ok and we hear from you soon.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Poor guy. How's he doing? Loki broke out in hives really badly from (apparantly) a wasp she tried to eat when she was young.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

AWW I said a prayer for Nismo! That dang crazy dog.  Just like Helena... always getting messed up!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you guys so much for the support! you guys are the best!
update: during the night he incontinence (pee'd himself), i think that may be the benedryl tho.
this morning he's not doing better, it sort of looks like hives but it doesnt at the same time. he doesnt have raised big bumps that you would see in hives, but his fur is raised and all scraggly looking. his fur still looks like he's pissed off, and he flinches when i touch him. he still very tired and can barley lift his head (benedryl). still shaking a lot. the good thing being his temp went down to about 101.9 i checked that a couple hours and i need to go check it again after i post this. i'll post his temp when i do that.
the grey mass on his mouth is still there, they dont know what that is they think it possibly be from tiva playing and hanging on his lip since puppies do that.
now that the raised patches are fur are still there they now think its an allergic reaction. last night they did not because he didnt have the symptoms of one.
we've talked to the ER vets 4 times this morning, there so awesome they are calling every 4 hours to check up on him.
they are recommending crate rest for 4-5 hours with no music, tv, nothing. just quite time with no stimulation. so tiva will be going out in the garage with the heater, its not cold out there at all i work on my car with just a t-shirt on every night.
me and sarah are going to go to olive garden and a movie for valentines day.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well his temp is going down thats a good sign! What is normal temp for a dog?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Poor guy You know I had that happen to my bobcat he had raised patches of fur and was all shakey and his eyes started looking really glossy and then he collapsed. He had eaten a black widow and it made him horribly sick. He had to get a shot of fluids under his skin and he looked like a hump back for two days. Do you think Nis could have eaten a spider or something like that? My poor cat looked like the hippies got him and he was trippin. I hope every thing goes good for you guys today all the best


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Well his temp is going down thats a good sign! What is normal temp for a dog?


 normal is between 100.5-102.5.
his temp as of right now is 100.4 so thats still normal. i just fed him and put him back to bed with a blanket over him.
its sunny so i let some sun in and he's just waggin his tail. lol.



kg420 said:


> Poor guy You know I had that happen to my bobcat he had raised patches of fur and was all shakey and his eyes started looking really glossy and then he collapsed. He had eaten a black widow and it made him horribly sick. He had to get a shot of fluids under his skin and he looked like a hump back for two days. Do you think Nis could have eaten a spider or something like that? My poor cat looked like the hippies got him and he was trippin. I hope every thing goes good for you guys today all the best


this happened before to him, sorta. im not sure if you were here when i posted about that but last time it got REALLY bad. thats when his gastric issues, heart issues and seizuring happened. so im sooo scared.
i really think he's just violently allergic to spiders.
thank you!
i'll keep this updated


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> normal is between 100.5-102.5.
> his temp as of right now is 100.4 so thats still normal. i just fed him and put him back to bed with a blanket over him.
> its sunny so i let some sun in and he's just waggin his tail. lol.
> 
> ...


Oh no I dont think I was here yet, poor pup. I'll keep prayin for him to get better.:rain:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

poor guy! the temp being back to normal is a good sign though. hope he improves even more soon keep us updated. give him a hug for me


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

nismo and sativa








nismo this morning








tried to get a pic of that mass but its not very good.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

right now he wont put his let rear leg down and is limping, but the er tech this was normal with bendryl. 
news to me.



PeanutsMommy said:


> poor guy! the temp being back to normal is a good sign though. hope he improves even more soon keep us updated. give him a hug for me


i will thank you!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

he still wont put his leg down or put any pressure on it, he doesnt have the reflex that when you flip his paw it returns.
we called the er vet again and said that they think it could be the tissue dying in his leg from an infection.
they want another $90 exam fee and then whatever treatment cost. after spending 200 last night i maxed out my carecredit. 
he's going to have to wait to see his regular doctor in the morning and hopefully they will set me up on a payment plan


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

wow. thats tough. do they have any idea yet what may be the cause of this conditon? if the tissue is dying do they have a prognosis for his leg (or for him overall)?
please update. he is in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

hope everything gets better for you and your dog. i will deff be praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> wow. thats tough. do they have any idea yet what may be the cause of this conditon? if the tissue is dying do they have a prognosis for his leg (or for him overall)?
> please update. he is in my thoughts and prayers


they think it may be caused by an infection. but if it was it would have to of gotten in his blood so there for it would be systematic. right?

i just dont understand what could be causing the lameness in his leg. its so frustrating.
the swelling in his face has gone down a little. but that grey mass on his lip hasnt gone down, i warm compressed it just for 's to see if that would do anything but that didnt make it go down at all.
uuggghhhhh


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

was he fine before you left though? what could have given him an infection? (sorry if i am having to many questions)
as far as the lameness have they said anything about any nurelogical(sp)?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh poor boy! I have went thru something very similar twice. But it was allergic reaction with both Mae and Kamikaze. I hope whatever it is he come out of it soon.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> was he fine before you left though? what could have given him an infection? (sorry if i am having to many questions)
> as far as the lameness have they said anything about any nurelogical(sp)?


they thought it was an infection last night becasue of his symptoms, this morning they called and with the new symptoms they were thinking allergic reaction.
noooowwww there back to infection becasue of the leg problem.
he was fine when i took his temp at 6:30 am, fine at 12:30pm when i fed him. then i put him back to bed, he got of 15 minutes later and was limping.

they said they cant tell me anything now because they want to see him, but they want to charge me another 90$ for an exam fee, even tho they just saw him not even 15 hrs ago. that pisses me off right there. i dont have money to spend 90$ for an exam fee because after that i'll have about 100$ left, and that wont get me anything but another prescription of clavamox there. so if they did find something wrong i wouldnt be able to do anything anyway. so im going to have to wait to see my regular dr tomorrow morning.
its funny cause i had clavamox a couple wks ago for tiva at my dr's same amount of pills for $26.50. they charged me 70 bucks for them.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Oh poor boy! I have went thru something very similar twice. But it was allergic reaction with both Mae and Kamikaze. I hope whatever it is he come out of it soon.


it seems as tho bendryl makes everything worse for nismo its weird.
me too thank you!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

wow. i am sorry i can feel your frustration. i really do hope everything works out for you and nismo. he is one of my favorite guys. think positive thoughts though. he is young still he will fight off whatever is going on with him pretty soon he will be back playing


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope things get better soon. Sometimes it would be so much easier if they could talk and tell you what the problem is.

Nitro had a similar reaction (hives) to a bee sting when he was a pup and I freaked out.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It is so strange that on crate rest he is now limping. I hope your regular vet will shed some light on this for you. It is horrible what drs charge. We just went through this yesterday with my sisters dog. I'm sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Have they checked him Lyme disease? I know it causes temp lameness, and all sorts of other stuff.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh poor Nizzy, more prayers and good wishes comin your way. Hope thing get better soon.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> wow. i am sorry i can feel your frustration. i really do hope everything works out for you and nismo. he is one of my favorite guys. think positive thoughts though. he is young still he will fight off whatever is going on with him pretty soon he will be back playing


aww thank you! its hard to see your dog being down especially being the breed that they are. im used to nismo being a super dog and nothing hurts him, but then when he gets sick its a big reality check.



MY MIKADO said:


> It is so strange that on crate rest he is now limping. I hope your regular vet will shed some light on this for you. It is horrible what drs charge. We just went through this yesterday with my sisters dog. I'm sending healing thoughts your way.


there's another er vet that charges half the price for the exam, i took nismo there once and will never take him there again. call it selfish or cruel, but i would rather take my dying dog 2 hrs aways


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Have they checked him Lyme disease? I know it causes temp lameness, and all sorts of other stuff.


thats what has been going through my head for the last half of the day.
will check him for that tomorrow for sure.
ugh im so scared


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope you get better answers and he gets relief soon!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Ive been keeping up with this.. any new news? Poor boy.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was just thinking. I remeber I had a rescue here about 8yrs ago and one morning she had a grey mass on her lip. I took into the vet and he said it was something caused by being around the horses. I wish I could remeber what it was called. It cleared up on its own and he said once a dog gets this they never get it again. I don't know I never had another dog get anything that before or since.


Any word yet??? Have you been to the vet? Waiting for updates and hoping it is nthing too serious. (((HUGS NISMO)))


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh wow, I just got to this thread from being gone over the weekend. Keep us posted Travis. That is too weird that he's lame. You would think you would have noticed other signs of infection prior to this incident.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thankd everyone!
we're off to the vet right now!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


> thankd everyone!
> we're off to the vet right now!


 Patch o' luck!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck I hope every thing goes good.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

*bites nails*

Update????


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Golly.. I'm very sorry to hear that!!! Keep us posted on how everything goes!!! Sorry I can't offer any advice.. I have never had a dog that that happened to before


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

update:
the grey thing on his lip was a papaloma(sp). no big deal it'll get removaed in the future if it doesnt disappear on its own.
he doesnt have a viral infection that they can tell as of right now. im going to take him to my school that i just graduated from and run a full panel and a CBC then fax it to my dr.

as for his leg, when they palpated in his knee, he yelped, also when they bent his toes back he yelped, VERY painful for him. it may just be sore from the rough fetch him and my buddy's dog play and its just now getting sore. but it also might be a torn crucial. 
he's on crate rest until friday and if its not better then there going to put me on a payment plan. then they would sedate him and take all angles of x-rays and palpate it a little more so they can get a better feeling since it was so painful for him. then go from there.
but for now he'll be resting and on remadyl for the pain.
oh and on non drowsy claritin for an antihistamine. and still on the clavamox.
i just went out to petsmart to get him some stuff to chew on and for tiva to play with so she'll leave him a lone.
she is in love with the konga wubba. lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry to hear about Nizmo Trev, I hope he recovers soon... I can only imagine seeing him in so much pain


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> sorry to hear about Nizmo Trev, I hope he recovers soon... I can only imagine seeing him in so much pain


thank you! he'll be alright. he's pretty wiped out, he's been sleeping all of yesterday and this morning. which is a good thing.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Poor guy, Hope he's better soon.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I"m keeping him in my thought and sending him healing vibes. I hope the crate rest will take care of his poor leg. Poor guy give him a hug for me.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Hope the poor boy gets better our prayers are with you!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

update: nismo is doing great. he's putting weight on his foot. i think the remadyl is really helping.
his face is still a little swollen.
his CBC came back great.

we're on the good road!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad he chose the right path of getting betterness hehehe


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

stupid edit button isnt working for me.

i want to thank everyone for there kind thoughts, vibes, and prayers.
you guys really helped him i have no doubt in my mind about that!!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad to hear the Nismo is doing better!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Glad he chose the right path of getting betterness hehehe


he's a pretty smart guy.
except for his drug addiction to squeeky tennis balls. that was getting out of control for a while. we had an intervention and he got his head straight.
did you see that episode on TV??? hahahaha


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ohh poor Nismo...  I am glad he is doing better.. but I really hope thats not a ligament tear.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Glad to hear the Nismo is doing better!!


thanks brah


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear he's doin better  You guys have been in my thoughts since I heard. Hope it keeps goin good for you all.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Ohh poor Nismo...  I am glad he is doing better.. but I really hope thats not a ligament tear.


yeah me too. but i dont think it is at this point, he's wanting to go run around. but in the crate he stays lol


kg420 said:


> I'm so glad to hear he's doin better  You guys have been in my thoughts since I heard. Hope it keeps goin good for you all.


aww thank you!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Glad to hear he's feeling better. I'm sure you must be really relieved to see him up and around.


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

dam i just read this.... i hope hes better soon!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> Glad to hear he's feeling better. I'm sure you must be really relieved to see him up and around.


yeah it scared the **** out of me to see him limping around.
i never want to put my dog under anesthesia.


duece40sx said:


> dam i just read this.... i hope hes better soon!


thanks broski lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm so happy he is doing better!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Glad to hear Nismo is on the road to recovery!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

glad he is okay.! Crazy dog!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Trev, I just read this whole thing, I can't believe I missed this, but I am SUPER happy to hear he is on the road to recovery, tell Nismo that Orion sends him a hug  As well as myself. Hugs to you bro


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for your support guys we really appreciate it!



Chinadog said:


> glad he is okay.! Crazy dog!


yeah these epedemics scare me. thanks!!



apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Trev, I just read this whole thing, I can't believe I missed this, but I am SUPER happy to hear he is on the road to recovery, tell Nismo that Orion sends him a hug  As well as myself. Hugs to you bro


i will! thank you!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If I haven't said already, I am very happy to hear he is better! I have a dog like that and she does weird episodes on me like once a year!
Niz you knock it off and stay healthy! lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> If I haven't said already, I am very happy to hear he is better! I have a dog like that and she does weird episodes on me like once a year!
> Niz you knock it off and stay healthy! lol


lmao i think he's just REALLY allergic to spider bites, and that paploma(sp) and hurt leg just happened to be a HUGE coincidence. it seems multiple things always hit him at once so it makes everything i see through my eyes 10 times worse then if they would all just occur 1 by 1.

thank you Lisa!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

glad hes recovering bro.. i know he means the world to you guys


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah he really does, thank you


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Another concerned member*

I have been religiously following this specific thread the last few days. I did not post my concerns and support being that you don't know me well, and you might be too worried to have the time to find out. I see things are getting better, so I just wanted to tell you that I am really happy things are getting better. I have just woken up and am half way though my cup of coffee.

I still have nina's training and loving sunshine to give her. Then it's off to the market etc. etc. Just wanted to let you know there is a guy in New York City with mornng crust in his eyes anf coffee breath who has never met, nor spoken to you, never pet your Nizmo, yet is sincerely supportive of your ordeal.

Once again, if you ever need anything on the East Coast, let me know. Same goes for all my friends.

Peace


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks bro i really appreciate that!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yay for Nismo!!!! glad to hear he is feeling better!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks peanutsmommy!

i just love his name "peanut"


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Just checkin up on ya how's Nizzy feelin today?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks! he's doing better, he's putting pressure on his leg, its hard to keep him laying down since we gave him the painkillers. his lip is really pink today tho its weird. so i gave him about 25mg of benedryl since the 50mg scares me too much with him. it looks like i can see the spider bite with the 2 holes on the inside of his lip.
which is weird cause we dont have big spiders or anything really around here, i mean there's black widows but you see those once every decade lol. and i 've checked around for spiders and vacuum'd.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> thanks! he's doing better, he's putting pressure on his leg, its hard to keep him laying down since we gave him the painkillers. his lip is really pink today tho its weird. so i gave him about 25mg of benedryl since the 50mg scares me too much with him. it looks like i can see the spider bite with the 2 holes on the inside of his lip.
> which is weird cause we dont have big spiders or anything really around here, i mean there's black widows but you see those once every decade lol. and i 've checked around for spiders and vacuum'd.


Oh poor boy, I was thinking black widow too cause of that Bobcat I had got messed up by one. Glad to hear his leg is getting better poor poor boy  Keep us updated. More good vibes coming to you guys. :hug:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thank youuuuuuu


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

It's hard to make them understand that they are hurt and need to rest. These dogs have a tendency to go right through the pain. That's why it is so scary when they are showing that they are sick or hurt. You know that if they are letting you know, it must be bad, you know? Does that make sense?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah i totally get that! thats what i was trying to explain earlier on in the thread, that its so scary to see them down because its so unusual cause you think of them as your super dogs because nothing phases them. well thats how i think of them lol.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

then it sucks for us especially on the well known dogs on the forum. to me some of the dogs on here are like extended long distance family. when something bad happens to them its like its happening to your own dog, you really get bummed and hope they hurry and get better.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> then it sucks for us especially on the well known dogs on the forum. to me some of the dogs on here are like extended long distance family. when something bad happens to them its like its happening to your own dog, you really get bummed and hope they hurry and get better.


exactly i think about dogs on here alll the time, especially when i hear someone's dog isnt doing well. it makes me feel bad for them since we really do know quite a bit about one another and there dogs.
i mean we're seeing peoples dogs grow up from 8 weeks old to a year and a half now. (for me). its like one of our own, when i have a friend that lives 10 minutes away with a sick dog im calling and texting all day to see how there dog is. and i dont feel any different about the dogs on here.
thats why this community is so special and not like any other.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

thats is what makes this place great.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOO, glad to hear that Nismo listens and gets better, no more scaring us Nis, not cool. Hugs to the boy


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I am so glad Niz is ok!! ~smooches Nizzy pooh~


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww I just read all this, that is so scary but i'm glad he is doing better, poor thing.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you guys!!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh so happy to hear that Nis is doing better. 

I understand completely what you guys are saying about these dogs. I think about them all the time. I love to see new pictures of the ones that I have know for so long it is like they are part mine too.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad to hear he is doing better!!! Give him hugs!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Oh so happy to hear that Nis is doing better.
> 
> I understand completely what you guys are saying about these dogs. I think about them all the time. I love to see new pictures of the ones that I have know for so long it is like they are part mine too.


thank you. yeah its weird like that, i never imagined caring about all these dog on this forum


Shes Got Heart said:


> Glad to hear he is doing better!!! Give him hugs!


i will! thanks


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hows the boy today bro gotta check on you guys


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i talked to the dr today and since he hasnt been limping since monday evening he's free to do whatver.
so i let them in the back yard and tok some pics i'll post up in couple min.
thanks for checkin!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome glad to hear he's doing better.


----------

